# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Hoofd >  Evenwichts stoornissen-wat is de oorzaak?

## Dennis van hoek

Ik heb zo nu en dan plotseling een evenwichts stoornis dit meestal geheel onverwachts. het is niet geheel duidelijk hoe dit komt zou het te maken kunnen hebben met een onvoldoenden innamen van vocht. of iets in die trant mail het even naar [email protected]

greetz Dennis

----------


## Nora

Het lijkt me dat je te weinig zuurstof in je hersenen krijgt. Dat kan o.a. komen door geen goede bloedtoevoer. Ik weet eigenlijk niet of dat te maken heeft met te weinig drinken. Ik drink ook niet zoveel en heb geen last van evenwichtsstoornis. Misschien kan de huisarts je verder helepen?

----------


## Yv

Evenwichtsstoornis kan ook te maken hebben met ms. Mijn schoonmoeder heeft een lichte vorm van ms en het begon met evenwichtsstoornis. Als je er nog steeds onverwachts last van hebt, zou ik bij de dokter langs gaan. Ik wil je niet bang maken, maar als je erop tijd bij bent kun je er goed mee leven.

----------


## maharidoed

Hoi
Het kan ook simpel gewoon vocht achter je trommelvlies zijn, of dat je gehoorgang geirriteerd is.

----------


## Nora

Ben je al bij de dokter geweest? Die weet misschien wel wat er aan de hand is.

----------


## Francesco

Je vertelt niet zoveen over de heftigheid (val je, struikel je, trekt je lichaam naar links of naar rechts) Heb je er hoofdpijn bij. Op welk moment van de dag etc. Met de hoeveelheid vocht heeft het zeker niks te maken. Eventueel wel met het gebruik van alcohol. Misschien kun je iets meer vertellen?

----------


## Petra717

Hoi allemaal, 

Graag wil ik mijn ervaring hier even plaatsen en hoop dat het ergens antwoorden geeft. 
In augustus 2003 is bij mij een poliep in me linkeroor geconstateerd. Als gevolg daarvan kreeg ik sterke medicatie en mocht ik halve dagen naar school. Veel al waren de halve dagen voor mij te zwaar en lag ik complete dagen op bed van de pijn en/of duizeligheid en/of druk op me oor. 
Echter bleven er een hoop vraagtekens, de poliep bleef er zitten en de klachten verergerden i.p.v. verminderen. De poliep bleef echter groeien, de perforatie van het trommelvlies blokkeren en meer en meer vocht, etter en bloed afgeven. 
Vele kijkoperaties, operaties, onderzoeken en enorm veel tijd later werdt er gediagnostieërd dat het geen poliep was. Wat het wel was was ver van nog duidelijk. Mijn klachten waren inmiddels van dus danige aard, dat ik niet meer staat was om te werken en/of naar school te gaan. Vlak nadat ik mijn studie had stil gelegt raakte ik in coma. Gelukkig was dit niet van lange aard. Dankzij de coma -oorzaak medicijnvergiftiging- werdt duidelijk waarom ik totaal verkeerd op de medicatie reageerde. 
Ineens werdt er gesproken van een evenwichtsstoornis  :Confused: . Het heeft toen nog ruim een jaar geduurd voordat de juiste medicatie was gevonden.

Sinds bij mij deze constatering is gedaan (bijna 2 jaar geleden), is het bij mij weer berg op waards gegaan. Flauwvallen, moeite met het evenwicht te bewaren tijdens het lopen en de pijnlijke giga druk op het oor zijn niet meer van dagelijkse orde. Mijn medicatie doet z'n werk. Hiermee kan ik weer normaal netals ieder ander, me dingen doen. Bij een flinke oorontsteking of een loopoor is te merken dat de duizeligheid en druk op het oor wel toenemen. Ook bij te weinig rust, speelt mijn evenwichtsstoornis zich op. Alcohol mag i.v.m. medicatie en invloed op evenwichtsstoornis niet drinken

Conclurerend kun je dus zeggen dat de last van een evenwichtsstoornis meerdere invloeden kan hebben: 
Vocht in het oorOnrust in het oorAlcoholPsyche gesteldheidVolle agenda

Hoop dat jullie er iets aan kunnen hebben. 

Knuffel, 
petra

----------

